# Suggestions for existing 2 sided (see-thru) masonry fireplace



## doconnow (Aug 9, 2008)

I am looking for options for an existing 2 sided (see thru) masonry fireplace with the following dimensions:
W 29 7/8"
H 24 5/8"
D 32 7/8"
There is a single flue ~ 10 x 10 inches
Prefer gas insert or stove
There doesn't appear to be any products on the market that I can use to preserve the see-thru function.
I was told venting would be a problem with back to back inserts.
Does anyone have any suggestions or how have people dealt with this in the past?


----------



## doconnow (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply but unfortunately that will not fit as it is too wide and also is not designed as a masonry insert.


----------



## Redox (Aug 10, 2008)

Arrrg, my parents had one of those.  I don't think anyone makes a good solution for these.  You might have to put in a single insert and a nice glass door on the back side.  You could paint the glass black to hide the ugly.

This topic has come up before.  Do a forum search on "double sided fireplace" and see if anyone has any good info.

Good luck in your search!

Chris


----------

